# Fish & Fun Online schauen



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

So, da ich ein grosser fan von Fish & Fun bin aber seit meinem Umzug in meine neue Wohnung leider kein Dmax mehr empfange, hab ich mich auf die grosse Suche im Internet begeben.
An dem ergebniss möchte ich allen die ebenfalls kein Dmax haben, oder aber unterwegs, bei bekannten oder sonstwie Dmax schauen möchten, teilhaben lassen.

Die Lösung heisst www.Zattoo.com
Dies ist ein LEGALER LiveStreamservice und dazu noch völlig KOSTENLOS !!!!

einfach das Tool Downloaden, Installieren, sich bei Zattoo Registrieren und los geht.... es werden viele Fernsehprogramme wie zb Ard, Zdf, Wdr, Dsf, Dmax uvm.... fast Zeitnah (sekunden) zum eigentlichem Fernsehen ausgestrahlt, halt ein Livestream.

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit ein paar begeisterten Anglern helfen sich es zu ermöglichen ebenfalls unsere gemeinsame Lieblingsendung anzuschauen.

Viel Spass damit 


Euer Schadstoff


----------



## Terraxx (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Hm ja, das kenn ich...
Hat auch die Computerbild gesagt, ist 100% legal, auch wenn manche das nicht glauben mögen, da man so sozusagen auch Prämiere gucken kann (Fußball [Bundesliga])
Aber gibt es das nicht vielleicht auch "nicht live"?
Ich kann um 9:14 das nicht gucken  Bin da in der Schule...


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> So, da ich ein grosser fan von Fish & Fun bin aber seit meinem Umzug in meine neue Wohnung leider kein Dmax mehr empfange, hab ich mich auf die grosse Suche im Internet begeben.
> An dem ergebniss möchte ich allen die ebenfalls kein Dmax haben, oder aber unterwegs, bei bekannten oder sonstwie Dmax schauen möchten, teilhaben lassen.
> 
> Die Lösung heisst www.Zattoo.com
> ...


 

Cool, und das ist wirklich kostenfrei und ohne Risiken?|kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hm ja, das kenn ich...
> Hat auch die Computerbild gesagt, ist 100% legal, auch wenn manche das nicht glauben mögen, da man so sozusagen auch Prämiere gucken kann (Fußball [Bundesliga])
> Aber gibt es das nicht vielleicht auch "nicht live"?
> Ich kann um 9:14 das nicht gucken  Bin da in der Schule...



Es gibt auch online Videorecorder


----------



## Terraxx (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Wie?
Macht der das dann automatisch oder wei?
Denn bei youtube und myvideo gibs das nicht


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/


----------



## Khaane (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wie?
> Macht der das dann automatisch oder wei?
> Denn bei youtube und myvideo gibs das nicht


 
Auf www.onlinetvrekorder.com wählst du wie aus einer Fernsehzeitschrift die Sendungen, welche du aufgenommen haben möchtest und kannst diese kostenlos nach Ausstrahlung auf deinen PC laden.

Funktioniert relativ gut, bei brauchbarer Qualität - Und es ist kostenlos


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Danke dafür, Fish'n Fun schaue ich mir aber trotzdem nicht an#q. Vielleicht aber einen anderen Indianer-Film.


----------



## Terraxx (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

cool ich werd mich mal anmelden, danke!
Ist da auch DMAX, also f n fun bei?


----------



## Khaane (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> cool ich werd mich mal anmelden, danke!
> Ist da auch DMAX, also f n fun bei?


 
Jepp bei Zatto, ist es dabei. Hab mich gerade angemeldet, eigentlich nur GEZ-Sender dabei.

Sat1, Pro7 und RTL sind nicht dabei.

Bei OTV kannst du alles aufnehmen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

aber doch nur 14 tage kostenlos- oder?


----------



## peltast (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Hab mir gerade die Software runtergeladen und wollte mich anmelden ... oha, die wollen ja ´ne Menge persönliche Informationen haben ... Angaben zum Einkommen, Hobbys, Monatseinkommen. In den Datenschutzbestimmungen wird dann auch nahezu jedweder Umgang mit den persönlichen Daten angekündigt: Übermittlung an Tochtergesellschaften oder anderen verbundenen Unternehmen bis in die USA mit völlig anderen Datenschutzbestimmungen! Da nützt dann auch kein zukleben des Postkastens mehr. Irgend einen Haken musste die Sache ja haben ... naja, dann eben wieder runter mit der Software.|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Hab die software auch, und einfach nix davon ausgefüllt, klappt wunderbar und Werbung bekomme ich auch keine

mfg Flo


----------



## Terraxx (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

bei dem videorekorder finde ich fish n fun nicht


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



peltast schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die Software runtergeladen und wollte mich anmelden ... oha, die wollen ja ´ne Menge persönliche Informationen haben ... Angaben zum Einkommen, Hobbys, Monatseinkommen. In den Datenschutzbestimmungen wird dann auch nahezu jedweder Umgang mit den persönlichen Daten angekündigt: Übermittlung an Tochtergesellschaften oder anderen verbundenen Unternehmen bis in die USA mit völlig anderen Datenschutzbestimmungen! Da nützt dann auch kein zukleben des Postkastens mehr. Irgend einen Haken musste die Sache ja haben ... naja, dann eben wieder runter mit der Software.|rolleyes




Meinst du den Videorekorder oder Zattoo denn bei Zatto wird nicht mal dein Nachname erfragt !


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Cool, und das ist wirklich kostenfrei und ohne Risiken?|kopfkrat




So ist es !! 

Zur Not bei Unsicherheit einfach die AGB´s durchlesen !


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

echt cooles programm, habs mir auch runtergeladen...
welche fragen zum einkommen???
Hab nur email add und PW eingegeben und es läuft ohne probleme!
Und den haken mit den werbe mails hab ich auch weggeklickt!
Kennt jemand vielleicht noch ein programm das mehr sender bietet, insbesondere keine öffentlich rechtlichen? Also RTL, Pro 7 usw?


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> echt cooles programm, habs mir auch runtergeladen...
> welche fragen zum einkommen???
> Hab nur email add und PW eingegeben und es läuft ohne probleme!
> Und den haken mit den werbe mails hab ich auch weggeklickt!
> Kennt jemand vielleicht noch ein programm das mehr sender bietet, insbesondere keine öffentlich rechtlichen? Also RTL, Pro 7 usw?




So siehts aus !!! aber ein Proggi für Pro7 und so hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden .... muss ich mal Rumschauen ....nur ob das dann legal wird bezweifle ich bald das dies Private Sender sind und keine Öffentlich Rechtlichen


Gruss


----------



## Terraxx (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

kann man bei dem videorekorder auch eingeben, dass der generell alels um die un d die zeit da und da speichert?


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> ....nur ob das dann legal wird bezweifle ich


 
damit könnte ich leben :g


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

|uhoh: Ich finde es doch etwas bedenklich , meinen Computer als Teil der Sendekette zur Verfügung zu stellen . Is nicht nur riskant wegen der "Ansteckungsgefahr" , sondern auch wegen der vielen neugierigen Leute , welche sich da locker auf meiner Festplatte 'ne Hintertür installieren könnten ! |abgelehnUwe


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

So ein Scheiss ! sry aber da sieht man mal wieder die Typischen "very Proofed Programs" User, wie die die auch noch Northon Antivir im jahre 2012 kaufen würden weil es das Kommerziellste ist ^^


Sry aber wer bitte im Gottes Namen sollte sich für deine Platte interresieren .... NIEMAND.... wenn dann schickt jemand Bots per Emails oder schickt sie direkt durchs netz, für so etwas.... aber der jenige, und das spreche ich aus erfahrung , würde sich nie die Arbeit machen sich legal lizensen für Fernsehsender besorgen um dann sein Proggi mit Bots Spambots oä. zu bereichern um den einfachen Ottonormal user zu schädigen.

Nochmal sry .... aber du hast Null ahnung !!

gruss schadstoff

Ach und edit// du bist  bestimmt nen Windows Firewall User , Stimmts ?!!


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> damit könnte ich leben :g




Ich werd mich mal schlau machen


----------



## Paddy 15 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> So ein Scheiss ! sry aber da sieht man mal wieder die Typischen "very Proofed Programs" User, wie die die auch noch Northon Antivir im jahre 2012 kaufen würden weil es das Kommerziellste ist ^^
> 
> 
> Sry aber wer bitte im Gottes Namen sollte sich für deine Platte interresieren .... NIEMAND.... wenn dann schickt jemand Bots per Emails oder schickt sie direkt durchs netz, für so etwas.... aber der jenige, und das spreche ich aus erfahrung , würde sich nie die Arbeit machen sich legal lizensen für Fernsehsender besorgen um dann sein Proggi mit Bots Spambots oä. zu bereichern um den einfachen Ottonormal user zu schädigen.
> ...



|muahah: srry aber genauso ist es 
paddy 15


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Mag ja sein , daß ich nicht so ein absolut überqualifiziertes Computergenie , wie Du einer zu sein scheinst , bin , aber ich habe wenigstens Benehmen . Viel Spaß noch !#d Uwe


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Benehmen hab ich ebenfalls .... ich denke das beweisen meine 248 Posts in diesem Forum, das einzige was ich in meinem Statement an dich äussern wollte ist das du deine Grundeinstellungen zu solcher Thematik nocheinmal überdenken solltest da deine Meinung Verallgemeinert klingt, du aber keinerlei beweise anführst das dies in dem Fall so ist !

Gruss Schadstoff


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> So ein Scheiss ! sry aber da sieht man mal wieder die Typischen "very Proofed Programs" User, wie die die auch noch Northon Antivir im jahre 2012 kaufen würden weil es das Kommerziellste ist ^^
> 
> 
> Sry aber wer bitte im Gottes Namen sollte sich für deine Platte interresieren .... NIEMAND.... wenn dann schickt jemand Bots per Emails oder schickt sie direkt durchs netz, für so etwas.... aber der jenige, und das spreche ich aus erfahrung , würde sich nie die Arbeit machen sich legal lizensen für Fernsehsender besorgen um dann sein Proggi mit Bots Spambots oä. zu bereichern um den einfachen Ottonormal user zu schädigen.
> ...


_*Ist es Schlimm wenn man sich sorgen um sein pc macht?Du musst ihn nicht gleich Angreiffen!Wenn du verlangst das Leute das gleiche pc Wissen haben müssen wie du,dann denke ich bist du hier Falsch!
*_


----------



## schadstoff (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Entschuldigung ich wollte hier nicht als Notorischer besserwisser auftreten der anderen Diktatorisch seine meinung aufzwängen will .... nur hör ich den halben Tag solche Festlegungen das so etwas Falsch ist und verseucht.....

Was mit sich führt das es mir leid ist so was zu lesen.

Tut mir leid wenn es etwas Aggresiv rüberkam, das war nicht meine Absicht
Natürlich darf jeder für sich seler entscheiden was er für gut befindet und was nicht, und ich probiere dann lediglich demjenigen klarzumachen das er das evt. falsch sieht. !

also sry nochmal kegelfisch ich wollte dich nich irgendwie anmachen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ich wollte hier nicht als Notorischer besserwisser auftreten der anderen Diktatorisch seine meinung aufzwängen will .... nur hör ich den halben Tag solche Festlegungen das so etwas Falsch ist und verseucht.....
> 
> Was mit sich führt das es mir leid ist so was zu lesen.
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn es etwas Aggresiv rüberkam, das war nicht meine Absicht !


*Ist schon gut.*


----------



## thepainter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> bei dem videorekorder finde ich fish n fun nicht


 
nimm den: www.save.tv
kostet aber etwas...


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Entschuldigung ich wollte hier nicht als Notorischer besserwisser auftreten der anderen Diktatorisch seine meinung aufzwängen will .... nur hör ich den halben Tag solche Festlegungen das so etwas Falsch ist und verseucht.....
> 
> Was mit sich führt das es mir leid ist so was zu lesen.
> 
> ...


 
 Schon gut . Ich bin nicht der Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet . Aber nach mehrmalig hohen Telefonrechnungen und einer Nachforschung durch einen Spezialisten , stellte sich nunmal raus,daß sich "Gäste" bei mir eingenistet hatten(Computer oder Leitung ??) . Da wärst Du an meiner Stelle sicher auch vorsichtig . Uwe


----------



## Paddy 15 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

hey 
ich meinte auch  nur weil ich am samstag über ne stunde im mediamarkt stand und mich beraten liess am anfang war ich auch ein firefoxer und währe es auch lieber  wieder weil ich mir so ein  kasperski schutz hab andrehen lasssen und jezt spinnt mein p-c


----------



## Paddy 15 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

also traff der eine bericht am anfang von schadstof auch auf mich zu 
mfg Paddy 15 #h


----------



## schadstoff (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Hast du vllt auch noch eine andere Firewall am Rechner an ?
Mit Mozilla hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun !


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> hey
> ich meinte auch  nur weil ich am samstag über ne stunde im mediamarkt stand und mich beraten liess am anfang war ich auch ein firefoxer und währe es auch lieber  wieder weil ich mir so ein  kasperski schutz hab andrehen lasssen und jezt spinnt mein p-c



Was heißt spinnt? KAV ist gut aber auch teilweise schwierig zu konfigurieren weil je nach Einstellung erstmal so gut wie alles geblockt wird.


----------



## schadstoff (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Und das sowieso aber er fragt doch eigentlich nach wenn er was erlaubt haben möchte !


----------



## peltast (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Meinst du den Videorekorder oder Zattoo denn bei Zatto wird nicht mal dein Nachname erfragt !



Ich hatte die Zatto-Software heruntergeladen und installiert. Bei der Anmeldung wurde nach den von mir oben genannten Angaben gefragt ... alle Fragen mit "*", d.h. es waren obligatorische Angaben.

Wenn man aber diese Angben gar nicht machen muss ... noch mal runterladen #6

Grüße


----------



## Terraxx (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Hi Leuts!
Ja ich habe jetzt etwasd aufnehmen lassen, bei onlivetvrecorder aber der lässt mich das nichjt downloaden, weil ihc "Leecher" bin, muss ich mir jetzt n Prenium holn oder wie 
Hat da jmd. Ahnung?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hi Leuts!
> Ja ich habe jetzt etwasd aufnehmen lassen, bei onlivetvrecorder aber der lässt mich das nichjt downloaden, weil ihc "Leecher" bin, muss ich mir jetzt n Prenium holn oder wie
> Hat da jmd. Ahnung?




Bist du Legastheniker?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



thepainter schrieb:


> nimm den: www.save.tv
> kostet aber etwas...




Onlinetvrecorder kostet auch was und zwar sehr viel Lebenszeit und Nerven.


----------



## KGE (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Onlinetvrecorder kostet auch was und zwar sehr viel Lebenszeit und Nerven.


 

Oh ja das stimmt 
Die Warteschleifen sind übelst.
Ein Grund warum ich OTV aufgegeben habe


----------



## Paddy 15 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was heißt spinnt? KAV ist gut aber auch teilweise schwierig zu konfigurieren weil je nach Einstellung erstmal so gut wie alles geblockt wird.



das hab ich auch gemerkt ich komme schlecht in mein i- net wegen breitbandverbin.. und ich komme garnicht zurecht  habe jetzt aber ein termin mit einem p-c spezi ...... mal abwarten obs besser wird (un was es kostet)#6
Mfg paddy 15


----------



## AWebber (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



KGE schrieb:


> Oh ja das stimmt
> Die Warteschleifen sind übelst.
> Ein Grund warum ich OTV aufgegeben habe


Was denn für ne Warteschleifen?? Es gibt genug Mirror-Server, von denen man mit sehr wenig bzw. ohne Wartezeit laden kann, außer man lädt von 17 bis 21 Uhr.

Ich nutze OTR seit über 2 Jahren - das einzige was etwas nervend ist, dass man täglich die Werbebanner klicken muss, damit man seinen Status behält. Ansonsten ist es aber ok - sämtliche Sender vorhanden und in relativ guter Qualität.


AWebber


----------



## Terraxx (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bist du Legastheniker?


was fürn ding?


----------



## gringo92 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



Terraxx schrieb:


> was fürn ding?



das was ähnlich wie gymnasier


----------



## Terraxx (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*



gringo92 schrieb:


> das was ähnlich wie gymnasier


ja bin ich, wieso?


----------



## Terraxx (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Ich check das prinzip irgendwie nicht...
wie kann ich mir denn jetzt bei onlinerekorder die videos angucken ?
Ich habe schon Banner angeklcijt aber wie viel muss ich denn ahebn an POunkten um die anzuschauen?


----------



## AWebber (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Bei OTR ist es so:
Zum Anschauen die Dateien am besten über Mirrorseiten runterladen, dann dekodieren (mit dem dort angebotenen Dekoder), ggf. Werbung rausschneiden und dann anschauen


AWebber


----------



## Terraxx (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Naja ich kanns ja erst gar nicht runterladen, da ich "Leecher" bin, muss ich jetzt erst genügend Punkte sammeln um die runterladen zu können oder weie?


----------



## AWebber (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fish & Fun Online schauen*

Das ist natürlich möglich, obwohl ich denke, dass der Download über Mirrorserver möglich sein müsste ...

Zur Not mal ne Frage im Supportforum stellen


AWebber


----------

